# Ordnerinhalt kopieren



## maass (11. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte einen kompletten Ordner Inhalt kopieren!
Wenn eine Datei schon existiert etc natürlich überschreiben ohne zu Fragen.

Mit Tipps die ich zu diesem Thema gefunden habe, kam ich absolut nicht zurecht..

Nehmen wir als Beispiel ich möchte den INHALT von C:\Test nach C:\Neu kopieren!?

(Herangeensweise ob mit fso etc. EGAL!)


----------



## Retlaw (11. August 2004)

Entweder mit dem FileCopy-Befehl von VB:
Einfach Quelle und Ziel angeben, falls der Befehl nur eine Datei gleichzeitig kann (habs nicht getestet) Dir("OrdnerPfad\*") aufrufen und in einer Schleife dann alle Dateien mit Dir() auslesen und mit FileCopy kopieren.

Oder mit dem FSO, siehe MSDN (FSO-Referenz => Methoden). Schau dir die Methoden Copy, CopyFile und CopyFolder und zugehörige Beispiele mal an.


----------



## maass (11. August 2004)

Es klappt.
Wieder mal VIELEN DANK


----------

